# Transport restrictions on Service Air



## RedcapCrusader (26 May 2016)

I probably know the answer already, however I just want to cover my tracks. 

I understand that Transport Canada prohibits the transportation of camping fuels on commercial aircraft. I am heading out on Ex via Grey Tail and will pack out my jetboil however, will I be prohibited from transporting the fuel as well? 

Not a big deal if I can't, I just don't want to pack it, have to take it out and potentially never get it back. 


Thanks folks.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 May 2016)

I take it this is airlift being provided by the RCAF for an exercise?

The short answer is that all dangerous cargo must be declared ahead of the flight and properly approved, manifested and packaged.

If you try and sneak it onboard and are caught, you will lose the item and likely be charged.

If you try to sneak it onboard and are not caught, but your stove and fuel cause an accident, you may well die.

Your choice.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (27 May 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I take it this is airlift being provided by the RCAF for an exercise?
> 
> The short answer is that all dangerous cargo must be declared ahead of the flight and properly approved, manifested and packaged.
> 
> ...



Yes, a service airlift. 

I have no intention of sneaking anything either into cargo or in the cabin; I want to be aware of what does and does not fly (pun totally intended) so that there isn't any issues.

If I can't take a small portable fuel cell, then I won't bother and save everyone the headache.


----------



## runormal (27 May 2016)

The one time i flew with military (civy charter) , they specifically talked about jet boils and how you couldn't bring them. (They referring to traffic techs) The fuel was the issue from what I recall. We flew on a civy airline but traffic techs cleared us before hand. 

Funny enough, I didn't think to declare the strike anywhere matches that the army issued me 30 minutes before i got on the plane. When I declared them on the way back i was told I couldn't bring them back  :nod:. 

Don't take my word as gospel, I'd like confirmation as well.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (27 May 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> The one time i flew with military (civy charter) , they specifically talked about jet boils and how you couldn't bring them. (They referring to traffic techs) The fuel was the issue from what I recall. We flew on a civy airline but traffic techs cleared us before hand.
> 
> Funny enough, I didn't think to declare the strike anywhere matches that the army issued me 30 minutes before i got on the plane. When I declared them on the way back i was told I couldn't bring them back  :nod:.
> 
> Don't take my word as gospel, I'd like confirmation as well.



I haven't  used my Jetboil stove in quite some time,  so the fuel has evaporated from the system itself which won't be an issue. 

I don't like to go based on rumour or spread rumour, but I've heard some things and would just rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jul 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> I haven't  used my Jetboil stove in quite some time,  so the fuel has evaporated from the system itself which won't be an issue.
> 
> I don't like to go based on rumour or spread rumour, but I've heard some things and would just rather be safe than sorry.



It's still dangerous cargo, unless it's been properly purged and cleaned, and still needs to be declared.


----------



## Gramps (8 Jul 2016)

You are not permitted to take your Jet Boil  (with or without fuel in it). It is considered Dangerous Cargo and is not permitted in your personal baggage, UAB or Carry on, that is not just a Traffic Tech making up rules, that is all part of the Transportation of Dangerous Goods Act and a whole slew of other publications we (the CAF) use. It would be best to just leave it at home than to lose it.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (8 Jul 2016)

Gramps said:
			
		

> You are not permitted to take your Jet Boil  (with or without fuel in it). It is considered Dangerous Cargo and is not permitted in your personal baggage, UAB or Carry on, that is not just a Traffic Tech making up rules, that is all part of the Transportation of Dangerous Goods Act and a whole slew of other publications we (the CAF) use. It would be best to just leave it at home than to lose it.



I declared it, and as long as it was in cargo and I wasn't transporting fuel, it was good to go. I didn't even have to dump out my camelback or remove my nail clippers from carry on.


----------

